# Matagorda/Sargent Beach Camping



## surfslayer

I am attempting to coordinate a surf fishing camping trip for a few guys from work and would like to know everyone's thoughts on a good place. The trip will consist of primitive camping (tents & campers) for 3-4 days at the end of March or middle of April. I am not familiar with Sargents Beach or anywhere in Matagorda but I continue to read posts indicating the area is a good place to post up for the weekend and fish. Any help would be greatly appreciated as I do not want this first trip to be a bust.


----------



## hate23putt

I am in now way an expert on either locations but have been to both in the last six months, including Matagorda last weekend. Neither of our trips did we actually camp so my opinions are based on observations, not actual experiences. My personal opinion is that if you are thinking of primitive camping, Matagorda would be better. There are a couple of areas (3 mile cut) where you can drive back towards East Matagorda Bay and camp without actually being on the beach and worry about tides, etc. That being said, you might have to worry about skeeters because of the lack of wind. The beach at Matagorda seemed much wider and driveable to me than Sargent and had far less debris. Another area that might be good for camping and is accessible by both Matagorda and Sargent is Mitchell's cut. It is just a few miles drive from Sargent and a 20 mile drive from Matagorda. Either way, I would highly recommend all vehicles having 4 WD. I hope this helps a little. I am sure there are others that have much more experience with actual camping on both beaches and can provide first hand experience.


----------



## surfslayer

Thank you for the info. Do you think we would have an issue pulling a small camper behind a 4wd at Matagorda? Maybe being directly on the beach isnt the best option. I was hoping to make this first trip as easy as possible so the guys dont bail on a second trip. Not exactly sure the commitment level just yet. All of these guys claim to be serious about surf fishing, I guess I'll find out. 

Any suggestions on a different location? I assume there have been some 2coolers that have some experience camping on beaches. Moved to Houston area from Orange Beach AL where you cant drive or camp in beaches.


----------



## ChasingReds

Mitchels cut is a good option as well as Bolivar peninsula is great for beach camping, you'll need a beach parking permit, but the sand much firmer. Alternately, if you don't have to camp where you fish, set up the campers/tents at the LCRA campground at the mouth of the Colorado River and take the vehicles to the beach. Again, beach parking permit required.

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## 96chevybeachbum

if you go to Matagorda, theres a camp ground by the jetties that has camper hookups and I think has places to set up tents and you are a few hundred yards from the beach entrance. It depends on the beach if you can get a camper down it. No rain and sunny will dry out the sand and turn it into power. when we stay for weekend trips during the bull red run we just stay in our trucks between 7-16 miles down. plenty of drift wood for camp fires down there also.


----------



## sometimesfisher

Bosox76 said:


> Thank you for the info. Do you think we would have an issue pulling a small camper behind a 4wd at Matagorda? Maybe being directly on the beach isnt the best option. I was hoping to make this first trip as easy as possible so the guys dont bail on a second trip. Not exactly sure the commitment level just yet. All of these guys claim to be serious about surf fishing, I guess I'll find out.
> 
> Any suggestions on a different location? I assume there have been some 2coolers that have some experience camping on beaches. Moved to Houston area from Orange Beach AL where you cant drive or camp in beaches.


I suggest Bryan Beach in Quintana/Freeport. Like other posters, my suggestion is based more on observation than personal experience with respect to camping. I have only limited experience with Matagorda and Sargent; however, I would say that pulling anything behind you on Sargent might be a challenge. When we went to Sargent about a year ago, there was basically no beach -- at least nothing that was accessible or sufficiently high enough to be safely out of the tide at all times. There are plenty of Matty/Sargent pros here, so I would definitely take their advice over mine on those sites.

The nice thing about Bryan Beach is that you could take the back road around and get yourself basically halfway down the beach without having to encounter much in the way of a sandy driving situation. The beach itself is nice, even wide in places, and the fishing can be epic. That time of year, Bryan shouldn't be especially crowded, either. It also gives you lots of options for fishing besides just the surf (in case the surf is blown out, weedy, or otherwise unproductive) -- you could fish the mouth, the ICW/backside, or the jetty -- all without leaving the general area. And certainly, you can find places in and around Bryan Beach that feel remotish (especially that time of year) -- without actually being very remote at all. If I were taking a first time camping trip with a group of people I wasn't totally sure were capable of enjoying a true primitive experience for several days, I would want to be closer to a Buccees than not, lol.

There is also the option of the county beach park/camper area in Quintana. I've never used it but it seems like it would make a great base for someone with a camper.

I also see people posted up in Surfisde -- the beach there is very pretty and large. But pretty much your only fishing options will be the surf, the jetty, or SLP. I guess you could pretty easily get to Christmas/Chocolate, etc. from that area, but you have to leave the beach for that.

I'm not sure about official camping regulations for any of these beaches, though I have seen people camping at all of them. I know, at the very least, you will need to buy a beach vehicle permit for Sargent/Matty, though this is a pretty trivial thing.


----------



## hate23putt

I have personally camped on the MOB at Bryan Beach. The skeeters got pretty thick when the air stopped moving and it was a rather busy and dirty place on the weekend. I don't know how you cold get a camper down there but I have seen them on Bryan Beach. I don't know if you could get a camper down on the beach on Matagorda Beach or down to Mitchell's cut. I honestly don't know the rules. I did see a few people pulling trailers with kayaks and 4 wheelers on the beach to get back to the remote areas I was telling you about. The RV park at the nature center looked very nice and if I had an RV (hope to some day) I would definitely stay there. You then have the option to fish the jetties, the pier, The Colorado, the East Bay, the surf, or drive down to Mitchell's cut. You are also only about 10 minutes from Matagorda to get provisions, bait (go to the Harbor), or to eat at a restaurant.


----------



## surfslayer

This may turn into a tent only trip so we can access wherever we decide to go. If they cant handle that then I may need to find a new crew. I have a feeling it may take a few trips to determine a standard location. It does make sense to be somewhat close to civilization, this trip, in case someone starts whining. I also like the idea of having different fishing options in the immediate area. 

When i lived here a few years ago I fished SS pretty regularly so I think Bryan or Matty are the only options I want to consider. Hell, this may turn into a solo trip. Lol

Guess I will just have to take some day trips to test out each area!!


----------



## hate23putt

One of the downsides to tent camping (in my opinion) is actually leaving your tents/gear at one site and then going somewhere else to fish. Maybe I am just too cautious, but if I was camping at place like Mitchell's cut or MOB, I would worry about that. When we camped at MOB we pretty much stayed on the Brazos because of this reason.


----------



## alka144

What does your camper weigh?


----------



## surfslayer

That is an excellent point and definitely something to consider. 
It is a shame but that is reality.


----------



## Third bar

Before moving to Sargent a few years ago, I have brought some of my workers/friends down from Dallas to primitive camp areas along the coast. For your first trip as sometimes fisher suggested, Quintana beach would be a good base camp. (Some people need a hot shower at day's end instead of cold ice chest water and baby powder.) you can do the day trips to surrounding areas to make notes of accessiblilty for future trips. I LIKE the sometimes hard to navagatate Sargent surf fishing. Since your time table isn't set yet, may I suggest planning your trip during a new moon. 4 tide days and high tide at dusk a bonus. Good luck!


----------



## Fratcat70

I have stayed at Matagorda many times. Mostly when we would camp we would just stay in the trucks but i have taken a tent and set it up a few times. I personally don't mind staying in the trucks but know that some of my crew can't stand it. If you do bring a tent make sure you pick up some extra long tent stakes because of the soft sand and high winds. As to where to go. We always just drove and parked and set up to where we thought fish would be. Camping on the beach makes for a fun weekend.


----------



## surfslayer

alka144 said:


> What does your camper weigh?


I don't have one. I was considering borrowing one from a friend. I like the security of a camper but I will be fine in a tent. After reading all of the great info provided, the location will determine if I go with a camper or tent.


----------



## hate23putt

We rented an RV a couple weeks ago right next to Riverbend Restaurant in Matagorda and are renting it again at the end of March. It is on air bnb and runs about $80/night. You could sleep 4 but 3 was comfortable. It was right next to the river and we caught some good drum at night. You might look into that if you don't already have an RV.


----------



## surfslayer

Decided to camp at the Matagorda Nature RV Park for this first trip. I like the idea of having the Gulf, jettys, and Colorado river all accessible from one location. Now its time to see who is serious about fishing in this group I have invited. 
Thank you guys for all of the advice. I will report back on how it tirns out.


----------



## Timemachine

Bosox76 said:


> Decided to camp at the Matagorda Nature RV Park for this first trip. I like the idea of having the Gulf, jettys, and Colorado river all accessible from one location. Now its time to see who is serious about fishing in this group I have invited.
> Thank you guys for all of the advice. I will report back on how it tirns out.


Make sure to make reservations NOW. We book months ahead of time. I already have reservations for March. April and June. We will be there the weekend of March 24-26. Link for reservations is low on this link page.

http://www.lcra.org/parks/developed-parks/Pages/matagorda-bay-nature-park.aspx

PM me for more info.


----------



## LarryG

Take plenty of mosquito spray.


----------



## ChasingReds

LarryG said:


> Take plenty of mosquito spray.


get the large size cans, if the wind is blowing off the marsh, use can use the cans as a club. The skeeters there have a bad attitude. Otherwise, that location is the best

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## sharkinaggie07

Camp on Matagorda at the High Banks. Plenty of drift wood for fires and easy fishing. You can get there with a 2x4 if you run at low tide. Not camper friendly by any means but if you are pitching tents, that is where I would go.

DO NOT GO CAMP AT BRYAN BEACH!

The amount of crazies that frequent that beach after hours is incredible. If you want to fish there during the day, go for it....just camp somewhere else. 

Just my 0.02!

-SA


----------



## bigdav160

That's funny SA. I had a case a beer stolen out of the back of my truck at Quintana a couple years ago.

Otherwise I do like the jetty park.

Just watch out for rattlesnakes sunning themselves on the step of the bath house.


----------



## surfslayer

Is Rawlings still open down there? I thought I read a post that said it was closed down but found it while seaching online. Is there somewhere else close to the RV park to buy bait? 
What should I use for bait? I normally use cut mullet for reds and sharks and dead shrimp for everything else. 

Thanks for the heads up on the mosquitos.


----------



## hate23putt

When we were down there a couple of weeks ago we bought all our bait at the Harbor in Matagorda. Yes, it is about a 10 minute drive but they had a good variety including live blue crab. That is what we used along with fresh dead shrimp Stanley's at the 4 way stop before the bridge only had frozen shrimp. I believed Rawlings was closed and the fish camp at Riverbend did not have anything but dirty ice:0 Buddy's had a little better selection but it is right next to the Harbor so I would just go there. Crab were $1.50/each and were good size and fresh dead shrimp were $6/lb. They had some live mullet but You can probably catch some mullet if you go back into 3 mile cut and use a cast net. We caught a few large mullet in the Colorado. We caught some nice size eating black drum at night from the Colorado using fresh dead shrimp. Hope this helps. We are probably going back the last weekend of March.


----------



## surfslayer

Finally reserved our sites!!! We will be down the weekend of March 30th. Thanks to all that provided tips. Any tips on where or how to fish down there? What bait to use? I plan to fish everywhere and may have a chance to drive down to one of the cuts.


----------



## hate23putt

Looks we will be tent camping as the RV we rented a couple of weeks ago is booked through March. We are deciding between renting a spot at the RV park or beach camping. If you drive down to Mitchell's cut just watch the tide schedule. Much easier and quicker to get down there on low tide. It took us about 40 minutes to get down there and we were able to get up to 35 mph many times. Mitchell's cut usually has a pretty good current running so really your only option is to chunck it from the bank and let it soak. We have also caught plenty of sand trout and speckled trout on soft plastics there as well. Look up Sharkchum's surf fishing 101 posts. He has some great info on where to put your bait, how to make leaders, etc. This last trip we caught everything on live blue crab cut in half. We waded out to the first sandbar and then pretty much cast as far as we could. I am still a rookie, but I think we were fishing in the second gut. We never fished from the jetties but I know many people do. We did fish on a small beach on the Colorado just south of the nature center. You can drive your vehicle right next to the river. We never did have luck there but people said it was a good spot. Hope this helps. I am sure some others have some good advice for you. Good luck.


----------



## sometimesfisher

sharkinaggie07 said:


> Camp on Matagorda at the High Banks. Plenty of drift wood for fires and easy fishing. You can get there with a 2x4 if you run at low tide. Not camper friendly by any means but if you are pitching tents, that is where I would go.
> 
> DO NOT GO CAMP AT BRYAN BEACH!
> 
> The amount of crazies that frequent that beach after hours is incredible. If you want to fish there during the day, go for it....just camp somewhere else.
> 
> Just my 0.02!
> 
> -SA


LOL this is true. You can always tell if the kids have been out the night before doing drunk donuts based on how torn up the beach is. But it is my opinion that the beach, just as an abstract place, collects a lot of crazies. And the Texas gulf coast is no exception.

Now, just *how many* people live in their old pontiacs at Bryan, subsistence fish, beg the ice cream truck man or tourists for bottled water, do their business behind the dunes, and shower using an outdoor spigot at one of the shuttered homes on S. Lake Dr.? I don't know, but it is a non-zero number. hwell:


----------



## gtpoppingdog

After many years of trying all sorts of camping on the texas beaches, the tried and tested method we ended up with was tent cots. Do not get me wrong, camper be luxury - but pretty much wherever you can get a camper means there will be 2WD traffic for most part and lots of people around. Best camp spots are secluded, 4wd access and use the simple one man tent cot.... it will be your best friend through all the conditions the coast will throw at you.


----------



## surfslayer

Where exactly is three mile cut? I have found Mitchell's Cut on the map using one of Sharkchum's posts but I cannot find a post showing where Three mile Cut is located. Is it accessible from the campground at the MOC?


----------



## Blue Devil 7

surfslayer said:


> Where exactly is three mile cut? I have found Mitchell's Cut on the map using one of Sharkchum's posts but I cannot find a post showing where Three mile Cut is located. Is it accessible from the campground at the MOC?


Take the access road to the beach, then down the beach a little over a mile. It will be obvious as it is a big gap in the dunes and a lot of people drive through there. On google maps look for Spring Bayou.


----------



## Surfslayer76

Blue Devil 7 said:


> Take the access road to the beach, then down the beach a little over a mile. It will be obvious as it is a big gap in the dunes and a lot of people drive through there. On google maps look for Spring Bayou.


Just found it on Google Maps. Thank you. Between the river, jetty's, and the surf, I am hoping this trip is productive.


----------



## TexHepCat

Surfslayer76 said:


> Just found it on Google Maps. Thank you. Between the river, jetty's, and the surf, I am hoping this trip is productive.


I regularly pull a camper up Matagorda beach. I have a lightweight offroad popup that is very easy to pull through even when the conditions aren't perfect. Here's a pic from my last trip to Maty.























Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surfslayer76

Sweet setup!! Our trip is in two weeks and I can't wait. I haven't fished since leaving Orange Beach, AL in January. 

What is the best/easiest crab trap for catching blue crabs for bait? I really don't want to buy crabs everyday.


----------



## hate23putt

Stayed in the Matagorda LCRA RV park this past Thur-Sat. We lucked out on the weather and caught some monsters from right in front of our spots at the park. The surf was rough on Friday so we did not even try it. Did manage one bull red from the surf on Saturday and a couple of slot reds. Beached was packed from the entrance all the way down to 3 mile cut where we fished. Most of the time was spent at the park fishing from the bank. Bite really seemed to pick up late afternoon just before high tide. Our group alone (5 peeps) caught over 10 big uglies and bull reds with the majority being black drum. Most were caught on cracked crab but several people along the bank and pier were catching them on dead shrimp. Caught plenty of crab and mullet back in 3 mile cut. Park hosts and a couple other regulars said they have never seen it like that before. Skeeters were present but not too bad due to winds. The park was very clean and quiet and the bathrooms and shower house were nice to have. Highly recommend staying there.


----------



## Surfslayer76

Thanks for the update Hate23putt. I leave tomorrow morning so I hope this storm doesn't impact the water too much. I will post the results of our trip down there next week. Were you staying in the North or South loop at the campground? We are staying in the North loop right on the river. 

I am hoping to catch some crabs in the trap in the river for bait. Think that will work?


----------



## huntfish2011

TexHepCat said:


> I regularly pull a camper up Matagorda beach. I have a lightweight offroad popup that is very easy to pull through even when the conditions aren't perfect. Here's a pic from my last trip to Maty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T900 using Tapatalk


Who makes that pop up? Did you put those bigger tires on it or did it come like that?


----------



## bigdav160

I've stayed at the park several times. Fishing in the river hasn't been successful for me but I have caught reds on the jetty. I think you could manage some crabs from your camp spot.

I've had plenty of success both beach fishing and kayak fishing in the bay at Matagorda.

However, one October weekend, the weather/water conditions were fantastic and everyone I talked to were skunked. Not even a hardhead to be found. Weird.


----------



## bigdav160

huntfish2011 said:


> Who makes that pop up? Did you put those bigger tires on it or did it come like that?


I believe that is a Jeep Extreme Trail Camper

SylvanSport Go campers might work.

Both are on the pricey side for their size

edit: Looks like  "livin lite" makes the Jeep trailer.


----------



## hate23putt

We were staying on the south loop in slots 3 and 4 I believe. Plenty of people crabbing with traps from the pier and bank. We caught a couple on string and bacon. One of the regulars told me it was still a little too early to catch crabs in bulk. 3 mile cut is where we caught most of ours. A lot of small ones so you need to be careful of that. Have a good trip!


----------



## GeeTee

TexHepCat - that's a great looking popup you have there!I purchased mine from a local bunch of guys - company called Fight The Fish, they sell high end fishing equipment and also do offroad adventure/camping trailers. This trailer has way more than what i could have asked for and is one of the best quality trailers i have had. I camp alot, off the beaten track and its awesome, has everything i need. I also camp on the beach alot running lines out and spending quality time with my kiddo`s.

They`re on Instagram and Facebook too and they`re a 2cool site sponsor, check them out. Specs and stuff on their website i think.

My rig on Bryan beach


----------



## buton

i liked those pop ups... great way to pack stuff fast


----------

